# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  ritardato pagamento f24 inps

## alessia@aleaweb.com

buongiorno, volevo sapere cosa accade quando si pagano in ritardo gli F24 precompilati dell'Inps relativi a un socio. So che non sono ravvedibili con l'F24 ma sarà l'Inps a inviare la sanzione in un secondo momento. ma ad esempio F24 che scadeva al 16/02/07 e lo pago ora? quanto mi arriverà di sanzione???
grazie per la consulenza.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ciao.
Se n'è parlato qui http://forum.commercialistatelematic...t=ravvedimento   :Smile:    

> buongiorno, volevo sapere cosa accade quando si pagano in ritardo gli F24 precompilati dell'Inps relativi a un socio. So che non sono ravvedibili con l'F24 ma sarà l'Inps a inviare la sanzione in un secondo momento. ma ad esempio F24 che scadeva al 16/02/07 e lo pago ora? quanto mi arriverà di sanzione???
> grazie per la consulenza.

----------

